# MISSING DOG: Hereford Area



## 3Beasties (28 September 2012)

My little dog has been missing for over 24 hours. He went from home in the North Hereford, Kinnersely/Almeley area.

He's called Toby, is a black/Grey patterdale terrier. Has a small white bib on his chest. He's 15 but was fit and well when he went. Not Micro-chipped but should be wearing a collar.

Have contacted local wardens, vets, and have put him on dog lost. 

Please could any local people share on FB and spread the word.

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=43418

I want my little man home


----------



## Hare_Moon (28 September 2012)

Any news?

Have circulated on my FB as I am on the border by you.

Good Luck xxx


----------



## 3Beasties (28 September 2012)

No  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## partypremier (28 September 2012)

Hope he gets home safe.
Everything crossed.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## noodle_ (28 September 2012)

oh no.... come home soon toby  - *bump*


----------



## partypremier (28 September 2012)

Just bumping before I go to bed.
Get home safe little man.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 September 2012)

I've found my little dog 

It took a major effort for hours from the local fire brigade but we finally got him free at 7:30 this evening and I took him straight off to the vets. He is very weak and exhausted so is staying in over night but will hopefully be OK to come home tomorrow. The vets are amazed that he is still alive!

Can not begin to tell you how relieved I am!!


----------



## dingle12 (30 September 2012)

Wow how did u find him? One lucky boy terriers always get upto no good x


----------



## 3Beasties (30 September 2012)

I didn't think I'd find him, had given up hope but woke up this morning with a sudden urge to walk round the orchard again (his 100 acre play ground!). Walked past a GIANT oak tree and just about heard him buried wayyyy under ground, he'd gone to ground under the tree and was trapped in a maze of roots!


----------



## dingle12 (30 September 2012)

Lucky boy, gut reaction is amazing hope he feels better in the morning x


----------



## evillyn (1 October 2012)

So pleased you found him! I bet he was
Pleased to see u to!

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## horsesforcourses (1 October 2012)

So very pleased you have found him.
Fingers x'd he makes a good recovery.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 October 2012)

There are lots of reasons why I hate terriers,  and the worry attached to when they go AWOL,  is the worst.  

When you've finished kissing him,  and cuddling him,  smack his arse,  for me!! 

Alec.

(ps,  well done!!) x


----------

